# Now what?



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

well i apparently didnt think it through when i bought the cubes for my new c&c cage, i didnt think about how i was going to feed him crickets now that they could jump through the holes and i also didnt think about the floor because i dont have the cloroplast yet. of course now orbie has more room which is good but now i have the problem of finding a new spot for the cage. because of its size!! not really the fact that there is more room but its shape is a lot different then his tank, and i will also have to relocate him because of the drafts that can now reach him which wouldnt have when he was in his tank. Great.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Insect mesh screen that you can buy in rolls is cheap and a great way to prevent the crickets from hopping out. Plus it prevents your hedgie from squeezing through the holes when he/she tries to climb up the cage. Size is difficult for those cages. Mine is in the dining room area in the warm corner between two windows. Hope you find a place for it. They are awesome cages 

you could change out to split the C&C in two, like some do with rubbermaid containers, connecting them with PVC, or just make 2 rubbermaid cages with a PVC connector between them. I've seen those and they seem like they work well. the only thing with those is having to drill lots of holes for ventilation.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think i might try to find a place for him in the kitchen, the problem is that im living with my boyfriend in his tiny house and there is a limited amount of space for my hedgie, i could change how i built the c&c cage but then it would be kind of pointless since im trying to make room for the wheel tht Orbie is going to get which wouldnt have fit in his tank just because its too long and skinny. i should have thought this through a bit more lol and i just bought him a new tub of crickets, i think im going to get linoleum and use that for the floor and sides if i buy a cheap one it shouldnt cost too much i just have to figure out how to attach it to the sides


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How about feeding them to him in the bathtub? Just plug the drain, place hedgehog in the tub, and drop the crickets in. You can even wash any left over bug bits down the drain when done.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

that actually sounds like a good idea untill i get the rest of my supplies


----------

